# New Family Portrait



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I noticed the other day it had been a year since I got 'the kids' together for a photo.

So I lined 'em all up in front of the camera this afternoon to take an updated family portrait.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I noticed the other day it had been a year since I got 'the kids' together for a photo.
> 
> So I lined 'em all up in front of the camera this afternoon to take an updated family portrait.


 


I sooooooo envy that collection:thumbup:


----------



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

What made the 1949 stand head and shoulders taller, than those for the previous ten years and the ten years following?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

john120/240 said:


> What made the 1949 stand head and shoulders taller, than those for the previous ten years and the ten years following?


Simply because they printed it 9" tall instead of 6¼".:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I sooooooo envy that collection:thumbup:



Click here for the full-size image.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

you must be a proud pappa for sure -- notice how they get bigger as time goes on ( except for 1949)


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I sooooooo envy that collection:thumbup:


 Me too. Ken will need to update it again very soon.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh man I would love to take a look at the 1896 one....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Me too. Ken will need to update it again very soon.



Got something I'm looking for?:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Got something I'm looking for?:whistling2:


 I was just thinking about the 2011.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I was just thinking about the 2011.



Jeez. I was hoping you had a pre-1920 or something you didn't want any more.

I can always photoshop an '11 in there.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Jeez. I was hoping you had a pre-1920 or something you didn't want any more.
> 
> I can always photoshop an '11 in there.


 I wish I had some to get rid of. All I have is 1953,1955 and 1971 to present.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I wish I had some to get rid of. All I have is 1953,1955 and 1971 to present.



I've got a '65 for sale.:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The first one I remember using was the '87. We used it in the Navy in 'A' school and it was in the truck of the first EC I worked for. I didn't pick up another NEC until the 2002 and the rest is history.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

When I first started taking "Construction Electricity" in high school, we had the yellow 1978 NECs in the classroom! Our teacher used to make us sit and copy the NEC word-for-word as punishment for whatever we did wrong. I think I was halfway through Article 110 when I finished "Construction Electricity III" in my senior year!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My first 'electrician' book:











:laughing:​


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

One was printed the year i was born!


~Matt


----------

